# 80% off Vax stuff!!!



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Go here

http://www.vaxsale.co.uk/

Enter the code - VAXSALE11

Get spending :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool whats the v-085 like...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't know but it's a damn sweet price :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I notice a good seal sold out....:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

True, but still some deals there for the right dude to get a thing he needs


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Too true...:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Now trying to resist the v-085, nice little item at the price.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome thanks! Wanted a small handheld steam cleaner for ages so that one for £25 will do fine for what i want!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Swine.... V-085 ordered.... you sas and frassin...:lol:


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

as anyone used one of these and if so how do you rate? cause its a bargain at that price


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A few brief bits about the forum, im sure if not happy it would sell on fleabay.
Certainly not too bad a price to try out.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Just ordered a V-085. Bargain price of £40 plus £5 delivery (cheapest I could find elsewhere was Amazon at £60)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I don't NEED a steam cleaner but that price...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ordered a Mach 7:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shine247 said:


> Now trying to resist the v-085, nice little item at the price.





james_death said:


> Swine.... V-085 ordered.... you sas and frassin...:lol:





fatdazza said:


> Just ordered a V-085. Bargain price of £40 plus £5 delivery (cheapest I could find elsewhere was Amazon at £60)





Spoony said:


> I don't NEED a steam cleaner but that price...


lol same here... v-085 ordered 

great price.. wanted a wet vac.. but the only ones not sold out are the small ones, i wanted the upright version that was down from 200 to 100


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My mum is impressed says she'll be comandeering it when it arrives!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony said:


> My mum is impressed says she'll be comandeering it when it arrives!


You need to activate private browsing....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> My mum is impressed says she'll be comandeering it when it arrives!


lol if mum even looks at it.... shes a goner lol



james_death said:


> You need to activate private browsing....:lol:


lol i thought that was just for guys who didn't want the missus catching them on porn sites :lol:

although most of the guys probably use it to do their detailing gear shopping and get it sent to work :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Only just spotted the email vax sent me about this...:lol:


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

V-085....

Why do i like bargains so much?!?! 

BOUGHT


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Bugger, just bought a V085 a couple of weeks ago!  :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ordered the steam cleaner too :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

anyone any experience with the little hand held yoke? 50 down to 20 seems good?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cotter said:


> Bugger, just bought a V085 a couple of weeks ago!  :lol:


are they any good?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> anyone any experience with the little hand held yoke? 50 down to 20 seems good?


I've ordered one anyway as I'm sure it'll be good enough for the odd job, general feeling seems to be it doesn't hold enough water (steams for about 5 mins before needing refilling) but that's long enough for most tasks plus refilling with water is hardly a problem anyway


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

is the v-085 any good? thinking of ordering one


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> are they any good?


Seems to be mixed reviews on them when I looking into various ones, but then that's often the case, few reports of attachments being flimsy and coming off during use which is not too handy.

Interested to hear any owners views on here


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

GJM said:


> Seems to be mixed reviews on them when I looking into various ones, but then that's often the case, few reports of attachments being flimsy and coming off during use which is not too handy.
> 
> Interested to hear any owners views on here


Craig will find out he ordered one anyway and then asks are they any good....:lol:
Remember i think this only runs until 5pm today the 9th of August 2011.

Dont know if they have been discontinued as dont show on the regular vax site.
Worth a punt as for attachments im sure spares could be had or other attachments modified if needed.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

james_death said:


> Cool whats the v-085 like...


Not very good - certainly not worth retail price which is actually about £70.

Produces steam at just over 100 degrees so quite wet in use. Attachments are really poor quality and won't last long. I wouldn't buy one even at that price.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

The recent Vax we bought, which is an upright hoover is ****e TBH! Came with a 6 year warranty, which was the main reason for buying it. However, the tube is too short so it constantly falls over. They do provide an extension but it's a PITA having to keep changing it cos you can only use that with the attachments. Those are also very cheap looking and thin plastic. The plate underneath the hoover that has the wheels on has snapped a lug so won't stay on.

Previous Vax's have been very good, which is why I stayed with them but this one has put me right off now!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Superspec said:


> Not very good - certainly not worth retail price which is actually about £70.
> 
> Produces steam at just over 100 degrees so quite wet in use. Attachments are really poor quality and won't last long. I wouldn't buy one even at that price.


there will be alot for sale if so :lol:


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Superspec said:


> Not very good - certainly not worth retail price which is actually about £70.
> 
> Produces steam at just over 100 degrees so quite wet in use. Attachments are really poor quality and won't last long. I wouldn't buy one even at that price.


Agreed. I've used mine a couple of times to little or no effect. This has reminded me to Ebay it as it's now gathering dust !


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

where do you put the discount code in i cant see it??


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

ben16v said:


> where do you put the discount code in i cant see it??


I've got the same problem... I can't find anywhere.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it comes up automatically..

but it ended at 5pm tonight.
so there is no more discount


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Gutted.


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

oh well didnt want a steam cleaner anyway lol


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> are they any good?


Sorry, been out all day. Haven't really had a chance to try it properly yet. If it can do something with the cab of the van, then it's a winner! :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Even if its just used on the engine bay, you pays your money and takes your chances.
As ever no matter what folk say we tend to end up trying for ourselves...:lol:
Ill try on the stairs carpet as thats cream/ beige....:lol:

Ill have to have a bash on the tyre side walls also...:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Even if its just used on the engine bay, you pays your money and takes your chances.
> As ever no matter what folk say we tend to end up trying for ourselves...:lol:
> Ill try on the stairs carpet as thats cream/ beige....:lol:
> 
> Ill have to have a bash on the tyre side walls also...:thumb:


im hoping to use it mostly for engine bays.. so even with flimsy attachments will be fine as no pressure on them..

would be good if it works well for interiors/roof linings..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep as you say craig testing is in order and even if it only makes us crave a better model we have had a dabble at steam...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

exactly james..

if its no good.. but i like steam cleaning then i will get a nimbus lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my steam cleaner just arrived.. nice quick delivery!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice one Craig - let us know how the wee machine goes :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Where do you add the code?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The offer's over - it was only for 24hrs - nae luck


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

unfortunately is pissing down here...

so no test on engine bays today..

tried it on the windows.. worked well.. steams a little wet as someone mentioned earlier..
spat out a few drops of water to start with... maybe that was just first use?

tried it on the baby's teddy.. cleaned it up..
should have taken some pictures lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh goodie I can do my teddies too...

oops 

:lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pmsl.. we all know thats actually true!!!

im gonna do all my teddies with it.. 
jack, fred, elizabeth.....

yes i name them.. we have tea parties.........








:lol: wonder who will still think thats all true :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> yes i name them.. we have tea parties.........


:lol::lol::lol: Hahaha cracker


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> ...spat out a few drops of water to start with... maybe that was just first use?


No, it'll do this each time it's started up and used. Just direct the nozzle at the ground, pull the trigger, and the condensed water in the piping will be fired out. 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I missed the delivery but ups just left a card and didn't day they left it anywhere do they attempt another delivery? How do thy operate?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sure they try the next 2 days and then after that you have to go to them to collect.

There should be number on the card to call, they let you change the delivery address too in-case you can have a friend or family member take it for you...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing here yet and no cards, as stated there should be a contact or often teh tracking number as they tend to do everything online i think i had to organise another day online once.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cheers, my mum will be in tomorrow if they try tomorrow. My wee sister was in today but was too lazy to get out her bed lol!

How's the machine Craig?

Btw, how's tricks Alan?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

for the price im really happy with it stuart..

seeing as its only just over 100 degree steam, its a little bit wet..
but i only want it for engine bays so think it will be perfect for that.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> for the price im really happy with it stuart..
> 
> seeing as its only just over 100 degree steam, its a little bit wet..
> but i only want it for engine bays so think it will be perfect for that.


Excellent, not sure why I needed it but stuff like rugs in the house and car carpets/uphoulstry were an idea but we'll see how that goes. I've spent over £45 and only had a stinking hangover to show for it so the steamer will be alright I suppose


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aye.. same here..

if you dont like it.. ebay it or gumtree.:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Btw, how's tricks Alan?


Apologies Stuart!  I'll send you an email when I get a chance! 



Spoony said:


> Excellent, not sure why I needed it but stuff like rugs in the house and car carpets/uphoulstry were an idea but we'll see how that goes.


They are also great for removing tint film from windows complete with all the glue!

Alan W


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

is there a steam cleaner there suitable for car carpets? what about the S5 or S4?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

theres always a nimbus.. seem to be the detailers choice.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> pmsl.. we all know thats actually true!!!
> 
> im gonna do all my teddies with it..
> jack, fred, elizabeth.....
> ...


So thats why you trained in catering - to ensure your teddies are the best fed at their tea parties. Awwwww, bless!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cotter said:


> So thats why you trained in catering - to ensure your teddies are the best fed at their tea parties. Awwwww, bless!!!


aye... 3 years as a pastry chef so the teddies get the best cakes ever 

especially fred... hes my faveourite :lol:

people are gonna start believing this :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> aye... 3 years as a pastry chef so the teddies get the best cakes ever
> 
> especially fred... hes my faveourite :lol:
> 
> people are gonna start believing this :lol:


I would've though you'd have preferred Freda to Fred............... :lol:

And as for all your pretending this isn't real - methinks the lady doth protest too much m'lord


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cotter said:


> I would've though you'd have preferred Freda to Fred............... :lol:
> 
> And as for all your pretending this isn't real - methinks the lady doth protest too much m'lord


lol freda... wtf :lol: thats a bad name...

aww shucks youve caught me


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> aww shucks youve caught me


Didn't realise we were playing tig? :lol:

Anyhoos, back on topic. Looks like I'll be giving the steamer a trial tonight, apparently one of the dogs decided the rain outside was far too wet this morning, and it was preferable to p*ss on the leg of the armchair instead :wall: So I've got that delights to sort out tonight


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its called tag down this way 

and that sounds like fun.. happy hunting.. lol..


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> for the price im really happy with it stuart..
> 
> seeing as its only just over 100 degree steam, its a little bit wet..
> but i only want it for engine bays so think it will be perfect for that.


That was fast delivery! Based on the results of Teddy, do you think it would touch an interior job or is it going to be engine bays only


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

GJM said:


> That was fast delivery! Based on the results of Teddy, do you think it would touch an interior job or is it going to be engine bays only


well teddy is very happy with his clean face :lol:

the carpet rug has a nice clean patch too.

i'd say it can be used on interiors.. but its a little bit wet after...

higher temperature steam im told leaves things dry, where as this leaves it slightly damp.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Guess what arrived? Courier came back today...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Being as excited as I was I gave it a blast, need to learn more how to use it but I think it will come in handy. Wonder how it'll fare on bug splatter and the honeycomb grilles


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

Took a punt and ordered the steamer.

As previously metioned, the steam is quite wet but should be fine for what I am using it for. (Around the house and the car.)

Didnt expect to try it out on what I did today, went around the Mrs Nans and she tells me the fridge isnt working but the freezer is - on google for some suggestions and am told it may need defrosting as non frost freezers are prone to blocking the pipe to the fridge. (Yup, a no frost freezer freezing... go figure)

Figure its worth a punt and head to mine with her food thinking how useful the steamer would have been for this task but I had been out all day so would have missed it. Great news is the neighbour got it for me - result.

Head up there again armed with my new tool, take off the plastic backing and am greeted with a solid block of ice over all the gubbings inside.

Power it up, 10 minutes later im cooking - blast off 8 years of ice in 15 minutes, it never seemed to struggle or run out despite constant use - nor was I left with much water on any of the surfaces. (Apart from mahusive amounts of melted ice)

Would have taken days for this much ice to melt naturally, and I could check all flow pipes by pumping steam into them and seeing where it came out. Unblocked a large pipe and put it all back together and now its all working great.

£45 steamer just saved her 2 days without a fridge and £300 as she was ready to go out and buy a new one.

Paid for itself, and a massive result if you ask me - not even in my hands for more than 30 minutes and it was hard at work, quite possible the quickest I have ever used something.

Also got me some old people respect, and we know how quickly they like to spread good news! 

She bought me dinner as well, and thanks to helping her Nan the Mrs isnt upset I bought something else frivilous for the car.

Today has been a good day for MrParr!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

perfect mr PARR..

well done, and kudos..

and it saved the mrs moaning.. genius!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

i got a Nilfisk Steamtec 520 a few weeks ago. It's brilliant, the quality is spot on, runs at 145 degrees so is a dry vapour. It's got a decent sized tank so you can work for ages and the steam rate is variable. I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## 330-Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Go here
> 
> http://www.vaxsale.co.uk/
> 
> ...


At which point do you enter the code? as I have got to the point where I enter my payment details and it asks if I want to complete my order and have a feeling the next page will simply be a confirmation page stating that my order is complete and being processed!

Thanks


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The offer is now over and the discount code is no longer valid, it was only valid for 24hrs.


----------



## 330-Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for that - good job I didn't hit submit then!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Caught UPS yesterday about to deliver next door but got there just as she knocked on there door...:lol:

Noticed the brown outfit but she was in a white van apparently another driver dented her van and didnt report it but she spotted it...:lol:

Was contemplating a blast but weather put pay to that and today been busy digging up the trees...:lol:

Ill get there in the end..

As for MrPARR.... jammy swine getting away with buying more gear.... by being the samaritan...:lol::thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i ordered a new wet vac today to be delivered tommorow to go with my new steam cleaner.
a karcher WD5.200MP


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol i ordered a new wet vac today to be delivered tommorow to go with my new steam cleaner.
> a karcher WD5.200MP


Bottomless pockets...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Bottomless pockets...:lol:


lol yes... all the money that goes in falls straight out the bottom and off to the traders on here or karcher/vax/ect :lol:


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't ship to Spain


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Kane. said:


> Don't ship to Spain


offer finished on the 9th at 5pm anyway mate :thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Steam cleaner is a bit rank....that's my first impression 

Are the Nilfisk ones and the like so far ahead


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GJM said:


> Steam cleaner is a bit rank....that's my first impression
> 
> Are the Nilfisk ones and the like so far ahead


Nimbus 1300 FTW! 

Alan W


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Tried it out on sofa in the kitchen/diner which had some baby slobber staining!

Used some interior cleaner and the steamer, as mentioned it's quite wet and it looked promising but when it dried, the staining was still there


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GJM said:


> Tried it out on sofa in the kitchen/diner which had some baby slobber staining!
> 
> Used some interior cleaner and the steamer, as mentioned it's quite wet and it looked promising but when it dried, the staining was still there


You don't use any 'cleaners' with a steam cleaner.  The steam is used to bring the dirt to the surface and you then lift/wipe the dirt off with a cloth/MF.

Alan W


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

For anyone like myself who is very impatient, please let the steamer cool down before trying to empty it.

Used it for a little today and thought I would be clever, open the cap quickly and let the steam escape - WRONG.

As the lid shot off at 100MPH bouncing off the ceiling I was not greated with steam, but scalding bubbling water streaming high into the air and all over the steamer, the ceiling, the fridge, and my pissing arm.

Lesson learned me thinks - sometimes waiting is the right thing to do. 

Bad turn around since my last great use of it.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Alan W said:


> You don't use any 'cleaners' with a steam cleaner.  The steam is used to bring the dirt to the surface and you then lift/wipe the dirt off with a cloth/MF.
> 
> Alan W


Tried a few different methods including the one you describe above.

Sure it would do no harm to agitate the area in question prior to steaming.

Pretty sure seen some write ups on here where the likes of G101 has been using in conjunction with the steamer


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

MrPARR said:


> For anyone like myself who is very impatient, please let the steamer cool down before trying to empty it.
> 
> Used it for a little today and thought I would be clever, open the cap quickly and let the steam escape - WRONG.
> 
> ...


Hot car radiator cap comes to mind here... Lessen painfully learned there ...
get well soon...:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GJM said:


> Tried a few different methods including the one you describe above.
> 
> Sure it would do no harm to agitate the area in question prior to steaming.
> 
> Pretty sure seen some write ups on here where the likes of G101 has been using in conjunction with the steamer


By all means give it a try with an APC if you are struggling to remove stubborn stains.

Alan W


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

MrPARR said:


> For anyone like myself who is very impatient, please let the steamer cool down before trying to empty it.
> 
> Used it for a little today and thought I would be clever, open the cap quickly and let the steam escape - WRONG.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the instructions say let it cool down OR release the pressure from the gun.

I've took the cap off just after use but it never shot off anywhere, I did shut it off and pull the trigger for a while first.

Hope your arm is ok


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another VAX sale

https://www.vax.co.uk/sale/


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Not much of a sale that is it.

The 6131 is about £35 cheaper at Robert Dyas and probably free delivery

S6 is also cheaper at Amazon and free delivery


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I was tempted by the S6 but argos have it cheaper @£89 so not much of a sale.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thought it was still worth a post though...


----------

